# Update on the Kyoga Flamebacks! (pics included)



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

They are huge! The male that started to color up is pushing 2 inches. Here's a few pics I took last night.

All 9


















The one on the bottom left is the male that's coloring up. I wish the picture was better because he's starting to get really pretty and some blue on his face.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have kept these they will get over 4" some close to 5" and the males get very colorful. I think you will love them when they fully color up.


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I already love these fish. Lol. The 2 males arent even fully colored and they are beautiful. I can only imagine what they will look like.


----------

